
Evolution of Trust - pauldelany
https://ncase.me/trust/
======
pauldelany
I thought this interactive piece on the principles of game theory and strategy
evolution in populations might be interesting to some. Reminded me of the more
detailed explanations that Dawkins gave in The Selfish Gene and/or The
Extended Phenotype (can't recall which one).

